# Pulled Pork Chili Cheese Fatty



## dukeburger (Nov 22, 2015)

I wanted to do something like this for the Fatty Throwdown before I got called away to work for 3 weeks... But since I've been off, this has been a better time for it.

This fatty consists of bacon, ground pork, sharp cheddar cheese and pulled pork chili from my *Hawg Heaven Pork Butt smoke.*

This is the first time I've done a fatty that wasn't of the breakfast variety. I was little worried when rolling it that the filling was too soft and I was going to open the WSM to chili being everywhere, but that wasn't the case. This turned out amazing. Smoked in my WSM with apple chunks.

Served with Ms. Duke's homemade cornbread mini loaf.

Bacon weave













IMG_20151122_133958.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015






Ground pork













IMG_20151122_134146.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015






Chili and cheese













IMG_20151122_134436.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015






Rolled up













IMG_20151122_135104.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015






Smoke time













IMG_20151122_150708.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015






Something to enjoy while I wait













IMG_20151122_164802.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015






Homemade cornbread done just in time













IMG_20151122_183214.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015






Finished fatty













IMG_20151122_185342.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015






Money shot + plated shot













IMG_20151122_190725.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015


















IMG_20151122_191006.jpg



__ dukeburger
__ Nov 22, 2015


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 22, 2015)

Wow.   That looks amazing.    Perfect weave too.   Thumbs Up


----------



## b-one (Nov 22, 2015)

Great looking fattie! Wow on that smoke ring!


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 22, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Wow. That looks amazing. Perfect weave too.


Thanks Adam.


b-one said:


> Great looking fattie! Wow on that smoke ring!


Thanks! That smoke ring gave me tingly feelings when I saw it after the first slice. Never seen that on my fatties before


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 22, 2015)

Oh my!  That looks fantabulous!   Great idea with the chili.  

I'm sure it went perfectly with some of that cornbread!


----------



## kesmc27 (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks great!

Steve


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 23, 2015)

Tasty looking fatty! Nice smoke!


----------



## disco (Nov 23, 2015)

Great looking fatty! Kudos!

Disco


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 23, 2015)

Thanks fellas,

One thing I'd change if I were to do this again is to shred the cheese so it's more evenly distributed.  Also make sure I have some sour cream in the fridge!!


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 23, 2015)

DukeBurger said:


> Thanks fellas,
> 
> One thing I'd change if I were to do this again is to shred the cheese so it's more evenly distributed.  Also make sure I have some sour cream in the fridge!!



Oh Dayum!  Didn't think about the sour cream!  Yeah, you're on to something there!


----------



## gary s (Nov 23, 2015)

Great Idea, Looks really great   I'll bet it tasted even better    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 23, 2015)

Looks great Duke, nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## dukeburger (Nov 23, 2015)

gary s said:


> Great Idea, Looks really great   I'll bet it tasted even better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks gary, a good change of pace from the breakfast fatties I've been doing.

Thanks for the points too!


WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Looks great Duke, nice job !


Thanks WHB. And for the points!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Nov 23, 2015)

For the love of smoke!!! Nicely done, brother. That does look great, and ditto on a hyper-active smoke ring. I haven't made a fatty for years, but with a nice burning fire you can get a decent ring in them. I did mine with a pretty thin sausage layer and loaded with filling to the point that they are scary fragile to handle when raw without a bacon wrap...4 lbs was a small one for me, and seems like 6lbs the norm...had 5 kids in the house at the that time...so it was go big or go home...LOL!!!

How did I miss this, anyway??? Oh, yeah, been a busy couple of days here. But, I knew I shouldn't have looked, especially this late at night...and just finishing dinner a little while ago. Time to find something to put me into a food coma before I try to duplicate your fatty...oh, wait, I have PP in the freezer, bacon, shredded cheddar, AND sour cream...some so-so canned red chili with beans...wait, does that count? BTW, is there such a thing as really good canned chili???...anyway, not sure on the chubs of sausage. Damn, that's doubtful on the sausage. Just checked...ground elk (very lean), ground beef (too lean)...awe, steaming bovine pies!!! No sausage. OK, scratch that idea...gonna have to wait on this one.

I'm still heading off to the fridge, though!!!

Eric


----------

